# spare band storage



## digi (Mar 13, 2016)

ok as a STILL noob what is the best way to store spare bands


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I keep my tubes either in a plastic bag out of any sunlight, and air tight, container.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I keep mine in a small storage container in my basement, out of sunlight where it's cool. I also tossed in many of those small moisture absorbing packets.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I keep mine in a sealed ziplock bag away from sunlight and heat. Some are also in amber bags like this. https://www.amazon.com/Reclosable-Amber-Poly-Bags-pack/dp/B06XXV2LC4/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=amber+bags&qid=1568671268&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I keep mine in plastic freezer bags which can be sealed tightly, and keep these in a cool and dark place. They can last for years that way, no problem. Rubber and UV are an unhappy mix, so keep rubber and bands well away from sunlight, even if it's just reflected sunlight through a window.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

S'all been said except...Thanks for asking and thanks for answering.


----------



## Nashoi (Aug 25, 2019)

I stick them in amber food bags, UV resistant one's for sensitive food additives.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I've got several rolls of elastic stored in my refrigerator lol. I usually tie a handful of band sets at a time and those go in plastic ziploc-type bags and then in a wood box untill use.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i keep my TBG rolls in plastic bag inside tupperware box thing in the frig,tubes in plastic baggies in cool dark place


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

In ziplock plastic bags, with air purged, in the refrig


----------



## digi (Mar 13, 2016)

thanks for the replys guys and an excuse now to buy a beer fridge for the man cave


----------

